# Rudolph Club a bit late



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I have been busy here getting the last of my Christmas gifts done. Most of the sewing part is done now with the exception of the redwork table topper that still needs to be quilted. I am thinking of doing an echo quilt around the individual blocks. The last part of my Christmas gifts will be making the jams for the baskets. I am starting on that this weekend with Cherry being first up.
Here are a few pictures of the table topper, double sided napkins and a shawl that I crocheted for hubby's Mom.










































I really like doing the Rudolph Club as it helps me get things in order once a month so that my list actually gets worked on.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Girl, you are really on the ball! Your MIL will love that shawl. Your fabric combos on the napkins are great--what a wonderful idea. Wish I had your enthusiasm, and your talent.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

What is the rudolph club? ( I don't get out much:ashamed


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I REALLY want to know how you quilt the red work B/C I have the same one only 1/4 finished!!! It is my take along project. I am thinking I might make a table cloth out of it...


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Patches,
the Rudolph Club is where once a month you set that time aside to get any Christmas gifts started or work on things in progress. On that day, we take a few moments to plan some simple tasks for the month ahead, in order to get ready for Christmas Day with plenty of time to spare. By starting early--and working a bit at a time on each month's assignments-it's easy to prepare for Christmas, save money on gifts, and cut holiday stress.
I discovered it here:Rudolph Club - Month by Month to an Organized Christmas | Organized Christmas


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very nice! I haven't even thought about Christmas gifts this year, I don't think I'm going to be making any. Love that shawl!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I love the idea of the club. I'm joining in order to be ready for next year. Your shawl is gorgeous. I love the yarn you chose for the trim.


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

What a beautiful shawl. Where did you get the pattern, and is it available online?

Limey


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Limey,
the pattern is still available and you can get it here

Amazon.com: Beautiful Shawls (Leisure Arts, Leaflet 2440): Melissa Leapman: Books

For the yarn I used the Caron Simply Soft


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I like the idea of the Rudolph Club. I make things for Christmas all year but in a very on/off disorganized way. Sounds like this would keep me on track. I've made some of the normal hats and scarves, some place mats (themed to the recipient), some mug organizers, and am now working on some larger size doll clothes. I am planning on making a barn that folds up and can be toted around like a pocketbook for my grand daughter and putting toy horses in it.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow....love them all! Those napkins are great...did you use a pattern?


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

MacaReenie,
for the napkins I just used my 12 1/2 inch ruller and started cutting out squares that size. I then choose two napkins that looked good together and placed them wrong sides together. I used my serger and sergered all the edges. At night watching t.v. hubby and I would sew the tails of the threads in all four corners inder some of the stitches so that they would not ravel. Yes I could have used fray check, but since these were going to be washed over again I felt better doing it this way. 
This is a great way to use up all that stash that you have laying around that you don't know what to do with and a great way to use all those fun prints out there too.


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

I loved your fabric for the napkins. So cute.


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Thank you Debbie. I have used the Simply Soft before in an afghan and really like it.

Limey


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Great idea and great job!!


----------

